# 3034



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Who decided the number for this sewer pipe? Why not 3035 or 3036? What gives?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

maybe thats how many times it took them to figure out how to make a great money making product. You know, for companies like mine that replace that garbage with SCH40.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

http://engineers.ihs.com/document/abstract/TDGSGBAAAAAAAAAA

http://www.madcad.com/index.php?fn=p&IpubID=4588

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASTM_International


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> http://engineers.ihs.com/document/abstract/TDGSGBAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> http://www.madcad.com/index.php?fn=p&IpubID=4588
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASTM_International


But how did it come to be that number, those articles don't say why that number.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i would guess that it was the next number in line when they where writing specificatons for things ?
*
*


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

it could be the resin mixture for the pipe?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Dumb, all the other pipes have a name for them but this pipe.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

http://www.astmproducts.com/contact.html

go here and ask them


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

3033 was PVC Sewer Pipe ( standard withdrawn) and 3035 is PE pipe. It is just another number in sequence.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey i have an idea. Who really installs this garbage? thanks for all the repair work is all i have to say about it.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

It is SDR 35 pipe which is built to ASTM Standard 3034.

Mark


----------

